# [ODMP] Dearborn Heights Police Department, Michigan ~ May 25, 2006



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

A Corporal with the Dearborn Heights Police Department was killed in the line of duty on May 25, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18317*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Corporal Jason Makowski 
*Dearborn Heights Police Department
Michigan*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 25, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* 07

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, May 24, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Handgun; .45 caliber
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Corporal Makowski was shot and killed after responding to a call involving a man walking around with a gun and arguing with garbage workers near the intersection of Joy Road and Beech Daly Road. When responding officers arrived the suspect opened fire on them as he retreated to his home.

The suspect continued firing at officers from inside the home. Corporal Makowski was struck once in the face as he took cover behind a neighbor's home. The suspect continued firing towards Corporal Makowski's position, preventing other officers from removing him from the location. The suspect was finally shot and killed by a responding officer armed with a rifle.

Corporal Makowski was transported to a local hospital and then flown to the University of Michigan Hospital in Ann Arbor, where he succumbed to his wound early the following morning.

Corporal Makowski had served with the Dearborn Heights Police Department for 11 years.

Agency Contact Information
Dearborn Heights Police Department
25637 Michigan Ave
Dearborn Heights, MI 48125

Phone: (313) 277-6770

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

